# TT Mk3 rear diffuser R8 upgrade - pics



## Vampire (Aug 29, 2012)

hi guys, im currently building a mk3 TT RS replica, and i didnt like any of the standard rear bumper diffusers.

i bought a R8 Rear diffuser and with some fibreglassing am plannin on making that fit 
its way bigger than standard and more aggresive than the TT RS version

A local company have said they can reproduce it in fibreglass for me if anyone is intertested in having 1

cost wise i dont think be more than £200 delivered

any interest?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

A picture might help.

Also what car are you designing it for?


----------



## Vampire (Aug 29, 2012)

MADE A START TODAY, cut away old diffuser and cut r8 diffsuer to fit

ill pin it next week and join together with fiberglass, as you can see its very impossing and alot bigger/better than the TTRS diffsuer


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Vampire said:


> hi guys, im currently building a mk3 TT RS replica,


Seriously...... not cool!

Rather then this, with what you have plus more is there not a way you can get yourself in 2016 model?


----------



## timdaggett79! (Mar 24, 2019)

May look good when it's done


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Ajayp - Who are you to judge? Personally I would rather have the opposite, a standard looking TT with a 2.5 engine. But that's just my choice and equally I respect Vampire's choice. If you want a modified diffusor then I think this one looks good.

Of course it won't work any better than the standard one because if the vertical strakes are anything more than a couple off mm from the road the low pressure will just bleed out of the side. Getting that little clearance on a road car just isn't going to happen. But it looks the part so fair play.

But think positive, the R8 one is clearly bigger so is going to be heavier. A 12kg R8 spoiler is guaranteed to add 2kg more downforce than a 10kg TTRS spoiler.........


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

You'll need some huge tail pipes to fill that out

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That's what your mum said..


----------



## data1of9 (Sep 28, 2017)

From the pic, the R8 diffuser appears narrower where the exhaust tips come out. Will the RS exhaust tips fit? Of course if it's a cosmetic upgrade, the question is moot.


----------

